# What do they mean yeast slurry in the skeeter pee recipe?



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

What do they mean yeast slurry in the skeeter pee recipe?

That's better than regular yeast in the packet?


----------



## Arne (Nov 17, 2010)

It is all the leftovers from when you rack another wine from the primary to the secondary. I usually try and give it a little nutrient and energizer, a little warm water and some sugar. Get it fermenting good again and pitch it in your pee. Lemon is a little tough to start fermenting, and the slurry gives you a running start. If you make a good strong yeast starter, you do not need to use the slurry. I have tried both ways and it starts much better and easier with the slurry. Good luck, Arne.


----------



## onetoomany (Nov 17, 2010)

when you make wine of any kind you end up with sediment at the bottom of the carboy..when you rack to clear wine the slurry is what is left behind..thats what you would add your yeast nutrients,tannins,sugar,water,lemon juice,ect..and if you like mikes hard lemonade you will like skeeter pee..let it go dry ..taste it.. then sweeten if you like.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

When you use the slurry (sediment) your skeeter pee will take on the flavor of the previous wine. Grape, Strawberry etc.

Plain s.p. is great to. Since it's a little more difficult to get up and going add one btl. of lemon until your yeasts are going good. Then you can add the others.

Once you start, you can't stop!


----------



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like I'll need to start another primary ::::::::::::::::


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

I get my buckets rolling then I start to onder what I'm gonna transfer them to. Gotta bottle something quick.


----------



## Arne (Nov 17, 2010)

Ya Steve, 
Next problem gotta get some more bottles. Or gotta clean a bunch of bottles. Arne.


----------



## Darleeka (Oct 11, 2016)

*To bottle or not to bottle....*



djrockinsteve said:


> I get my buckets rolling then I start to onder what I'm gonna transfer them to. Gotta bottle something quick.


I'm thinking of storing my wines in the demijohns then bottling in screw top wine bottles just before drinking, does anyone else do that??


----------

